# How to faster that :P



## Dlog Renim (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi groupe..

so after washing 4 time with tap water.. it was time to evaporate the water from my filter wash.. i taught i could burn the filter with the powder but dint want to deal with fire ashes bla bla bla..

so i started last night to heat the solution.. thats all i had to heat .. i set it up on my balcony because it still have a little smell so far to help a bit the heat dissipation i added some whater..

how could i faster that ? right im about half inch under the 9am line


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 7, 2012)

Use a vessel with a wider mouth or use a pan.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 7, 2012)

Like Sam says. The larger the surface area, the faster the evaporation.


----------

